# problema installazione gentoo

## mattylux

ciao ragazzi ho provato ad installare gentoo 2008 dal cd live allora tutto bene sono arrivato fino al termine dell'installazione 

mi anche dato il messaggio installazione completata ho riavviato e tutta la videata bioanca che non si riusciva ha vedere nulla poi si e fermato tutto praticamente era immpossibile vedere le scritte la prima volta lo fatto dal teminale seguendo la guida del manuale o riavviato, la parte del caricamento er5a tutto ok ma quando a terminato di caricare jmi ha chiesto il login ma non cera il sistema grafico

insomma come posso fare ad ionstallare gentoo in un modo  abbastanza semplice?? 

grazie

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Innanzitutto per postare un problema ... accodarti a un thread "Risolto" è il modo peggiore.

Se hai seguito il Manuale è giusto che il login fosse testuale perché avevi installato Gentoo, ma non il server grafico (Xorg) e il Desktop Environment.

Dove hai recuperato il manuale troverai anche quelli per Gnome/Kde/Etc

----------

## mattylux

ok riprovero comunque devo trovare il modo di installarla

tutto il tmepo che sto impiegando per immparare ad usarla non vorrei mai buttare via tutto...

comunque io lo installata dal live cd ma il problema e un altro che quando mi e partito il caricamento di gentoo quando ho estratto il cd di installazione che la videata era coperta da delle righe bianche che non si vedeva nulla ma proprio 

dopo riprovero a rinstallare tutto 

grazie comunque io sono nuovo del forum e trovo che gentoo sia la migliodistro linux che ci sia..

complimenti per il forum

ciao

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Ti consiglio di non usare l'installer grafico del livecd ... ma di installarla da terminale come hai gia fatto prima

----------

## !equilibrium

per piacere:

1- segui la netiquette del forum;

2- puoi scrivere il tuo post iniziale in italiano corrente perchè non è chiaro;

3- puoi dare maggiore informazioni sul tuo problema, dire soltanto "non va" o "non parte" non è di alcun aiuto per poterti aiutare;

----------

## mattylux

scusatemi per la fretta io ho installato gentoo dal sistema grafico e quando o terminato l-installazione che mi a scritto alla fine il tuo sistema e installazto completamente puoi riavviare il sistema.. 

comunque vi spiego tutto il tragitto che ho fatto.

1- ho aperto l-installazione grafica dove ti chiede la partizione.

2- dopo averfaqtto la partizzione e partita l-installazione di sistema fino ad arrivare dove chiede di inserire la passwd e conferma passwd.

3- poi la parte della nazionalita Europa/roma fusoorario ecc...

4- la rete eth0

5- la parte dei gruppi di utenti dove puoi modificare la shell, directory.ecc....

6- pscchetti axtra

7-servizzi di avvio

8- configurazzione display tastiera editor di testo e cosi via....

potete darmi un cosciglio come posso fare ad installarla

nei pacchetti extra, e servizzi di avvio e la parte dei gruppi e utenti avrei bisogno di una spiegazzione di come fare 

nei pacchetti extra ho scelto (xorg-x11) (xdm) nei servi9zzi di avvio per fare partire il sistema grafico dopo il boot..

tutto cio non e accaduto

grazie 

anticipatamente

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Dato che sei confuso andiamo per punti.

Faccio riferimento alla guida rapida di installazione che trovi qui:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

se hai :

preparato i dischi e il make.conf

installato il sistema base gentoo

preparato l'fstab

preparato e compilato il kernel

installato e configurato GRUB

configurato la rete/connessione

allora è il momento della parte grafica:

devi emergere xorg ... e poi configurarlo (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml)

 e poi, a seconda di quello che ci vuoi mettere sopra ... scegli una delle guide che trovi qui:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/index.xml?catid=desktop

----------

## mattylux

ora sto facendo l'installazione con gli stage 

sono nella parte dopo aver scaricato lo stage3 e il portage gli ho scompattati

tar xjpf stage3

tar xjf portage

ora sta facendo tutta la lista del portage dei pacchetti

grazie di tutto seguiro la tua guia che lo gia stampata 

gentoo lo sto studiando tutto dal manuale che lo stampato pure quello. spero che stavolta vada tutto ok

grazie

----------

## mattylux

questa guida con il cd minimale c'e lavevo gia stampata da tempo ma ho voluto tenerla ,per ultima perche volecvo provaro con l'installazione dal sistema grafivo che ho constatato che non vale nulla

ma pero devo dire che e lungo il portage tutta la lista che sta facendo non finisce piu ma e normale che ci mette tutto sto tempo da quando lo scompattato?? il portage tar xjf portage ora fa una lista di pacchetti che non finisce piu'

mah... speriamo bene che vada bene tutto

ciao

----------

## Kind_of_blue

quello è il portage tree ... quindi TUTTI i pacchetti disponibili su gentoo ... è normale che sia lunghetta

----------

## mattylux

adesso con il chroot mi da pro0blemi che non lo monta

mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

da qui in poi eh poi alla fine della lista del portage mi ha dato errore al termine

e non sono riuciro ha montare nulla dopo

csa e successo non e che magari ho sbagliato conle partizzioni??

o qualcosa di simile

----------

## mattylux

un altra cosa volevo chiedere io sto consultando il manuale gentoo quello con installazione estesa..

ho pensato che sia meglio.

con gentoo ancora non ho tanta esperienza dunque ho bisogno di capire tutte le parti della compilazzione 

io comunque ho un pc con un processore athlon 256M RAM e due HD da 8G 

puo andare bene? vi chiedo che magari mi potete dare dei conscigli e poi lo devo installare da solo dunque per le partizzioni

come potrei suddividere 

fdisk /dev/hda

un altra domanda che cosa sarebbe quando partizzioni? 

nella partizzione boot +32

quella swap +512

e quella root?? tutto il rimanete ma come rimanente come devo inserirlo il rimanente 

e quello che non capisco +32M per il boot 

sembra poco il + che significato a vorrei capire bene questa cosa per il resto dopo questa e la cosa piu immportante che mi da piu rogne..

ciao ragazzi

----------

## djinnZ

La partizione di boot separata su un normale sistema non serve praticamente a nulla (è un ricordo di quando lilo non poteva caricare kernel collocati fisicamente oltre il cilindro 1024, se persino ntldr si è aggiornato puoi immagine quanto sia attuale questa limitazione), è utile invece quando la root è su raid oppure su lvm o USB (in macchine che non supportano da bios questi dispositivi o mappature del disco) o su alcune architetture particolari e datate per limitazioni simili.

Su un portatile od un desktop prodotti negli ultimi due anni è assolutamente superflua (e serve a complicarti la vita con l'installer balordo di quell'altro sistema operativo).

Quanto al partizionamento ci sono due o tre thread nel forum nei quali sono state ampiamente discusse tutte le alternative.

Vedi che su una macchina del genere l'installazione di un ambiente desktop completo (con quei due mattoni di kde/gnome) ti porterà via almeno una settimana solo per compilare. La root di una installazione "media" dovrebbe andare dai 6GB di un server ai 18 GB di un desktop, tutto secondo quello che installi, quindi ti conviene riservare per intero il primo disco solo alla swap ed alla root e mettere var e portage sul secondo.

Per cortesia, presta un minimo di attenzione in più alla lingua italiana quando scrivi.

----------

## mattylux

voresti dire che allora basta che faccio due partizzioni swap e root

ma posso usufruire dei due HD insieme per l'installazione??

posso anche usare il metodo cfdisk /dev/hda e faccio la partzzione swap e root

poi prendo laltro HD cfdisk /dev/sda e faccio la partizzione var e portage in questo secondo da quello che mi dici

ma come si fa a mettere var e portage non lo mai fatto mi puoi insegnare perfavore

poi per il resto ci sto capendo bene. Poi ti voglio chiedere se posso fare tutto cio sul livecd che ne minimale e possibile??

tutto da terminale?? o devo usare perforza il minimale???

grazie di tutto alla grande mi piace la cosa ahhahaah  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Razz: 

ciao

----------

## mattylux

posso fare riferimento ha questa tabella per partizzionare /var e portage che sarebbe /usr giusto??

```
 /dev/sda4     ext3     almeno 2 GBytes     /usr      Partizione /usr. Qui sono installate le applicazioni. Di default questa partizione è usata anche per i dati di Portage.

/dev/sda5    ext3    almeno 1 GByte    /var    Partizione /var. Usata per i dati generati dai programmi. Di default Portage usa questa partizione per lo spazio temporaneo mentre compila. Alcune applicazioni più grandi come Mozilla e OpenOffice.org, possono richiedere più di 1 GByte di spazio temporaneo quando si compilano. 
```

corregimi se sbaglio e che voglio fare una cosa fatta bene e voglio immparare bene per poi dopo poter aiutare qualche altro ragazzo che ha il mio stesso problema...

saluti

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/2004.3/handbook-sparc.xml?part=1&chap=4

questa guida penso che faccia a caso per me per fare le partizzioni che ne dici

----------

## djinnZ

[OT] *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> ...

  *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ...lingua italiana...

 Se vuoi aggiungere qualcosa al tuo messaggio lo editi ed aggiungi (possibilmente evidenziandolo); non è una ML, non è una chat e ci sono delle regole.

Poichè sono un lettore veloce (ovvero normalmente non pronuncio le parole mentalmente quando leggo) trovo difficile arrivare al significato delle parole che scrivi per assonanza e poichè spesso do uno sguardo anche agli altri forum nazionali so cosa vuol dire trovarsi di fronte ad abbreviazioni assurde ed errori ortografici che ti rendono impossibile capire di cosa si stia parlando.

Pertanto se non adegui il tuo comportamento e cerchi di scrivere in modo comprensibile (parzialmente giustificabile solo nel caso: tu sia giunto da poco in Italia, hai appena iniziato a parlare Italiano, non sei di madrelingua inglese o di un'altra lingua supportata dai forum nazionali) questa sarà l'ultima risposta da parte mia.[/OT]

Crei la partizione di root e di swap su hda (con fdisk o cfdisk non c'è diffrerenza), crei due partizioni su hdb (3 e 5 GB IMHO) e formatti. Dopo di questo la sequenza dei comandi ipotetica dal livecd potrebbe essere (verificala):

```
swapon /dev/hda1

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage /mnt/gentoo/var /mnt/gentoo/home

mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/gentoo/var

mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt/gentoo/home

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/home/portage

mount --bind /mnt/gentoo/home/portage /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage

mount --bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

...

cd /mnt/gentooo ; tar -xjf stage3.tbz .
```

nell'fstab della distribuzione dovrai seguire lo stesso ordine ad esempio:

```
/dev/hda1         /                     filesystem    opzioni 0 1

...

/dev/hda3         /home             filesystem    opzioni 0 1

/home/portage  /usr/portage    none            bind     0 0

...
```

nota che la riga del bind deve essere proprio così come la ho scritta: 

```
dir1 dir1 none bind 0 0
```

Ovviamente verifica sul manuale cosa significa quello che ho scritto.

Altrimenti potresti creare la partizione per /boot e swap di pari dimensione ognuna su un disco differente e creare un raid software per unire le due partizioni di poco meno di 8 giga in una unica da 16; ti avviso che non è banale, è lento e porta guai.

Attraverso il mount --bind puoi fare quello che vuoi anche creare una partizione unica sul secondo disco e usare delle sue sottodirectory per home var e portage.

Ultima cosa: il link che hai riportato è quello della guida per sun sparc, per caso stai lavorando su una macchina del genere? In più il valore di 2GB per /usr poteva andare prima che arrivassero mattoni come kde e gnome a complicare le cose.

L'installer grafico non funziona bene (o non funziona per niente, voce di popolo) e meno risorse impegni per il cd di installazione più ne lasci per la compilazione dei pacchetti, già hai solo 256 MB di RAM, non peggiorare la situazione.

----------

## mattylux

grazie per la guida 

ma volevo chiedere per la partizzione /root di quanto la posso? 512M di swap nel primo HD

e nel secondo 3G e 5G per /usr/ /var equi ci siamo.

mke2fs -j /dev/hda2

mke2fs -j /dev/hdc1

mke2fs -j /dev/hdc2

mkswap /dev/hda1

swapon /dev/hda1

cosi puo andare pe il filesystem?

e poi la guida chemi hai critto tu penso che cosi posso andare

```
swapon /dev/hda1

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage /mnt/gentoo/var /mnt/gentoo/home

mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/gentoo/var

mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt/gentoo/home

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/home/portage

mount --bind /mnt/gentoo/home/portage /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage

mount --bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

...

cd /mnt/gentooo ; tar -xjf stage3.tbz .

...
```

mi puoi spiegare che cosa e editare??? perfavore che cosa ho fatto di sbagliato se me lo dici e me lo spieghi il lo faccio non mi diverto mica io 

grazie

----------

## lesfolliesdehero

Credo questo ragazzo abbia dei seri problemi di dislessia trascurati dalla nascita.

Invito il qui presente mattylux a prendere in considerazione la mia proposta: prima di installare una qualsiasi distro, che ne dici DI FARE un corso accelerato di italiano?

Anche se, google da ragione a mattylux...--->

http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/1008/imparatobu9.jpg

----------

## mattylux

io sto chiedendo un aiuto perche voglio immparare

perche mi piace e mi diverte smanettare guarda il contenuto di che cosa ce scritto 

non se ci manca una lettera in una parola 

io scrivo veloce e magari non ci guardo stai certo che so parlare molto bene e sono anche molo furbo

----------

## Frez

Forse sei "molo" furbo, ma se non l'hai ancora capito provo a spiegartelo con altre parole.

Il Forum non è una chat di amici, è un posto dove esporre dubbi, problemi, idee e suggerimenti in modo ordinato e coerente.

Quello che chiedi e le risposte che ti vengono date sono consultabili da tutti e potrebbero essere utili anche ad altri.

Riuscire a mantenere i vari thread ordinati è essenziale.

Un forum ordinato è come un manuale online costantemente aggiornato, dove cercare soluzioni ai propri problemi senza dover ogni volta chiedere e richiedere cose che già sono state affrontate e risolte.

Deve essere piacevole da consultare, perché aiutare gli altri è piacevole e a volte si hanno quei 10 minuti di tempo per farlo.

Se riversare un torrente di parole pieno di errori fa risparmiare 10 calorie alle tue cellule cerebrali, sappi che ne fa spendere molte di più a molte più persone che devono faticare per leggere (quindi anche in termini ecologici è sconsigliabile  :Smile:  )

Il risultato è un forum meno leggibile, in cui è difficile fare ricerce, in cui si trova tanta monnezza, tante inutili copie dei suggerimenti già presenti nelle guide.

Forum che alla lunga tenderà ad essere anche meno frequentato.

Quindi prima di chiedere assicurati di aver letto bene la documentazione giusta e fai qualche ricerca nel forum per vedere se qualcuno ha già incontrato problemi simili.

Se ancora non riesci a venirne fuori organizza in modo lucido e razionale le cose che hai fatto ed esponile in italiano corretto (cosa che potrebbe già aiutarti a capire dove sbagli).

... ma soprattutto cerca di tenere in maggior considerazione tutti gli altri che dovranno leggerti.

----------

## mattylux

dici bene e giusto penso anche io che un forum deve essere ordinato in tutti gli argomenti che vengono esposti dalla gente 

e devo dire che in questi pochi giorni sono riuscito con le guide he mi sono state date e il manuale gentoo preparare il necesarrio per fare un installazione come si deve devo di grazie djinnZ che a funzionato tutto alla perfezzione la prima parte

poi per il discorsodel forum staro piu attento o magari di scrivere dove magari nla discussione gia risolta o magari non centrava proprio nulla con il mio argomento..

ma complimenti per tutta la community di gentoo e davvero mostruosamente grande

complimenti.....

----------

